# Bluetooth 5.0 Dongel



## melmager (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe gestern zum ersten mal ein USB Bluetooth 5.0 Dongel getestet unter Open Suse Leap 
Natürlich ging der Stick nicht,
Erkannt wurde er, aber Scan der Umgebung ist fehlgeschlagen (mit zwei Fehlerbildern bei bluetoothctl)
Die neuste version von BlueZ konnte ich mir auch nicht ziehen denn mit den 55 Abhängigkeiten > Löschen von diversen Libs
mache ich mir mehr kapputt am System - hilft auch nicht weiter.
Bevor ich noch tiefer einsteige:

Gibt es positiv getestete Bluetooth Dongel 5.0 ? - ich möchte zuerst mal die hardware austauschen 
dann weiter forschen in richtung Treiber / notwendige Version von BlueZ usw...


----------



## melmager (21. November 2019)

Also stand derzeit: (ende 2019) BlueZ unterstützt LE nur experimental - und Sticks die real 5.0 können habe ich nicht gefunden - jedenfalls keinen der mit BlueZ arbeitet - ich habe  nur einen gefunden und der hat eine eigene Schnittstelle.


----------

